# im so happy



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

just picked up a bay corn from petco
they had about 5 in a 4g tank







(maybe smaller







)
and one of them just caught my eye
this beautiful dark brown morph (will have pics up tommorrow)
and i had his tank set up for 2 days already 
under tank heater ,2 hides,aspen bedding and a water bowl 
and i place him in and let him get settled
so i thought he looked skinny so i thawed a pinky and cut the skull open to squeeze some brain out
and after 10 seconds in the tank he nabbed it and swallowed it inside one of his hides (by the heater)







im so happy 
ill feed him agian probably tuesday night or wensday afternoon


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow thats alot in a 4g

Can't wait for pics


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> Wow thats alot in a 4g
> 
> Can't wait for pics










i know
they were on top of each other trying to stay warm and all were skinny
if i had more money i would of bought another


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Death in # said:


> psychofish21 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow thats alot in a 4g
> ...


 That's actually not too bad, aside from them all being together in one cage. I usually house small corns individually in 8-10" round plastic tubs (they sell like hotcakes, they're not in there more than a few weeks). Not a big deal.

-PK


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > psychofish21 said:
> ...


 but the thing is that they will be there for months
they mostly deal with all these rich peoples dogs and cats that live in that niegberhood
and im one of the only people that go there for reptiles

and i drive 30 minutes to get there sinc any where near me sucks


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

congrats on the corn, i cant ait to see some pictures, for some reason a ghost corn pops into my mind when you said brownish morph

why not say that you are a reptile saving organization and if they have to get rid of reptiles or anything cause of croding that you would gladly take them, and then just sell them dude or give them to a reptile breeder, corn snake breeders go nuts for free corns cause you can do some amazing morphs

this is what i want, a blizzard corn


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i thyink its a okeetee or whatever it is
im not big on morphs just the ones i like
and the blizzard are all right
i hate pattern less snakes
just so boring looking


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Congrats on the new snake. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ZMonte85 said:


> Congrats on the new snake. I can't wait to see pictures.










coming soon
he is just very shy right now
dont want to stress the little guy out yet


----------

